
Space Roasters - clebio
https://roasters.space/
======
simlevesque
My bullshit meter is through the roof. They talk about going to space,
roasting there, how they'll do it, but they don't say why. They say:

> To demonstrate the power of space technology and revolutionize the coffee
> roasting process

How does it revolutionize coffee roasting ? It's still a heat-based roaster.
Nothing revolutionary.

Also IMO it won't taste good. They cool the beans, but how will they get rid
of the gas? Right after you roast, the beans must be aerated so they lose
their gas. The gas appears while the beans are roasted and it's why every
roaster has a chimney. It's why coffee bags have air valves.

It all looks like a stupid cash grab.

edit: both founders seem to have no work experience related to coffee...

~~~
seandougall
Neither founder has said anything about this venture on Twitter either. I'm
guessing (hoping) it's either satire that slightly misses the mark, or a
misguided portfolio page for a web designer.

------
scrumper
That that website took a long time to load. I hope that in itself was a subtle
element of the satire.

------
RobLach
What critics don’t get that there’s a huge market for what I call “dinner
party toys”; something a bit ridiculous but inherently curious that you can
whip out amongst your peers in an attempt to make an impression and gain some
social capital.

This is particularly important if you’re affluent and everyone you know is
similarly so which doesn’t allow you to just flaunt your luxury with any
effect.

They’re not selling coffee you can enjoy but a story you can tell and
experience you can share. Interestingly that experience doesn’t event have to
be good (that it’s stupid is equally a selling point).

------
jey
I can't tell if it's satire

~~~
bytematic
I really hope so. This hurts to read through haha, we've all seen some of this
in projects/startups before

------
nrclark
looked for the "Buy Roastcoins" button but couldn't find it

------
tinix
this seems utterly pointless...

what does this get you that tumbling the means doesn't? the beans will still
need to be mixed to prevent scorching, and it's not like coffee beans are
fragile things...

~~~
nrclark
beans in space make the lightest roasts

~~~
tinix
got a source for that? or was that a low gravity joke? haha

------
makerofspoons
We live on a planet where ecological damage may cause coffee to be extinct by
the end of this century and we are wasting resources sending coffee beans into
space.

------
hypochondria
The page shows nothing until a 27MB full screen video downloads and starts
playing. Sigh.

------
_ah
Fake website for a class project and / or art?

~~~
simlevesque
The instagram and features in a german magazine make me think otherwise.
Everyday a dumb startup is born.

